# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Internationaler Workshop in Innsbruck war Nobelpreisträger Ralph Steinman gewidmet

## hans.z

"Dendritische Zellen - die vorderste Front des Immunsystems"




> Vor wenigen Tagen ging der 12. Internationale Workshop zu Langerhans- Zellen in Innsbruck zu Ende, der dem kürzlich verstorbenen Nobelpreisträger für Medizin 2011, Ralph Steinman, gewidmet wurde. Er fand unter Schirmherrschaft des Krebsforschungszentrums Oncotyrol und der Medizinischen Universität Innsbruck statt.
> 
> Im Jahr 1868 entdeckte Paul Langerhans sternförmig aussehende Zellen in der Haut: die Langerhans-Zellen. Er hielt sie, aus heutiger Sicht irrtümlicherweise, für Nervenzellen - eine Theorie, die ein ganzes Jahrhundert lang Bestand hatte. Erst Ralph Steinman erkannte in den frühen 1970ern, dass es sich in Wahrheit um die vorderste Front des Immunsystems handelt, um jene Zellen nämlich, die Krankheitserreger oder andere Gefahren erkennen und "Alarm schlagen". Diese Erkenntnis beruhte auf seiner bahnbrechenden Entdeckung der "Dendritischen Zellen", deren Repräsentanten in der Haut eben die Langerhans-Zellen sind. Steinman starb vor wenigen Wochen an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs, tragischerweise unmittelbar vor Bekanntmachung des Nobelpreises.
> 
> (...)


Ein interessanter Bericht.
Hier geht es weiter...

http://www.studium.at/151003-dendrit...s-immunsystems

----------


## RuStra

> "Dendritische Zellen - die vorderste Front des Immunsystems"
> 
> 
> 
> Ein interessanter Bericht.
> Hier geht es weiter...
> 
> http://www.studium.at/151003-dendrit...s-immunsystems



Interessant in der Tat! danke für den Tipp !!

Aber erschütternd, was der Mr. Gabrilovich da erzählt hat:




> Über vier Tage lang wurden die ca. 150 Teilnehmer aus der ganzen Welt mit wissenschaftlichen Leckerbissen versorgt. Einer davon war der *Vortrag von Dmitry Gabrilovich vom Moffit Cancer Center in Florida. 
> 
> Er widmete sich der Frage, warum dendritische Zellen bei Krebs versagen. 
> 
> Eigentlich sollten sie ja dafür sorgen, dass das Immunsystem entartete Zellen erkennt und Krebs schon im Ansatz verhindert. 
> 
> Gabrilovich überraschte mit folgender Erklärung: Der Tumor produziert oxidierte Fettsäuren, die sich in den dendritischen Zellen ansammeln. Die verfetteten Zellen können die Tumor-Antigene nicht mehr richtig verarbeiten und präsentieren. Die T-Zellen, die "Soldaten" des Immunsystems, werden nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß gegen den Tumor losgeschickt, und der Krebs kann sich ausbreiten. 
> 
> Bei fettsüchtigen Menschen findet dieser Prozess übrigens nicht statt, so Gabrilovichs Antwort auf eine Frage aus dem Publikum. 
> ...


Suche ich nach der entsprechenden Veröffentlichung, finde ich dies:

-------------------------------------------------
Biochem Biophys Res Commun. 2011 Sep 16;413(1):149-53. Epub 2011 Aug 22.

Mass-spectrometric characterization of peroxidized and hydrolyzed lipids in plasma and dendritic cells of tumor-bearing animals.
Tyurin VA, Cao W, Tyurina YY, Gabrilovich DI, Kagan VE.

Source

Center for Free Radical and Antioxidant Health, Department of Environmental and Occupational Health, University of Pittsburgh, Pittsburgh, PA 15219-3130, USA.
Abstract

Dendritic cells are the most potent antigen presenting cells responsible for the development of immune responses in cancer. However, it is known that the function of dendritic cells in tumor-bearing hosts is severely compromised. Our previous studies demonstrated that the defects in dendritic cell function are due, to a large extent, to the accumulation of high amounts of lipids--predominantly triglycerides--in a substantial proportion of dendritic cells in tumor-bearing mice and patients with cancer. The dendritic cells accumulation of lipids is likely associated with their up-regulation of a scavenger receptor A. This receptor is primarily responsible for uptake of modified lipids. Here, by using different versions of liquid chromatography-mass spectrometry, we identified several molecular species of oxygenated lipids in plasma of tumor-bearing animals that may be responsible for their uptake and accumulation by dendritic cells via scavenger receptor A-dependent pathway--the effect that may be associated with the loss of dendritic cell's immune surveillance function in cancer.

Copyright © 2011 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

PMID: 21872574 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
-------------------------------------------------

----------

